# Type A IV and V



## cubingcorgis (Oct 17, 2009)

Camcuber had a short video on this and I was wondering if anybody has gotten the type a iv and v. Can anyone give me a review on it?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've ordered the type A V from HKNowStore and I'll make a review when I get it probably next week. The Type A IV is basically a prototype of type A V it seems.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a type IV I bought in China.

Overall it pretty good, other than the lock-ups.
Corner-cutting: 10
Pop-age?:10(never pops)
Smoothness: It depends. If your a fast cuber it feels really fast, if your slow, it feels slow.
Lock-ups: 6
Clicky-ness: Loud, Clicky
Need to break in?: No
Need to Lube?: DO NOT LUBE THIS CUBE!!! Seriously, it makes it worse.


----------



## mazei (Oct 17, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Need to Lube?: DO NOT LUBE THIS CUBE!!! Seriously, it makes it worse.



Are you sure? Its usually because the lube hasn't dried yet so the lube is still very liquid like the propellant might sort of melt the plastic a little(no harm though). So until you dry it completely, it isn't at its prime.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

mazei said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Need to Lube?: DO NOT LUBE THIS CUBE!!! Seriously, it makes it worse.
> ...



Its been a week.... And yes, I know how to lube a cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually, I realise that lube can be bad on newer Type A versions. They are already very smooth without lube, and lube does make it smoother but they tend to get slow quickly. So once you lube, you need to frequently relube it and the silicone build up might make it less smooth after a long period of time (like my Type A 3rd model).

EDIT: That being said, I still think they should be lubed, because the smoother turning helps reduce lock ups


----------



## mazei (Oct 17, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Just saying because it happens to me. I would say wash your cube then.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

mazei said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



I would If I had a new set of stickers, but its still usable


----------



## drfire (Oct 17, 2009)

cubingcorgis said:


> Camcuber had a short video on this and I was wondering if anybody has gotten the type a iv and v. Can anyone give me a review on it?



I want to see this vedio, can u gave me the website.

Type A V is better. better than type A II and New Type A III.

And, New Type A IV may be volume produced in one or two months.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 17, 2009)

could you use a more slow viscus lube like a high number silicon shock oil and get smoothness without too much speed?


----------



## mazei (Oct 17, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Your stickers will do fine after a wash or several for that matter. I wash all of my cubes all the time. Stickers still there, from the first time I put them on until now. The ones that peel are the ones I take out to replace with CubeSmith stickers.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

OK, thanks Mazei, I might try that today.

HowSuneisnow, you dont really need to lube it, its pretty smooth out of the box.

Video up


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 1, 2009)

is there any other website that sells the Type A IV except HKNowStore? because they won't ship to my country online.

they posted a message when checking out that i need to contact them to ship to my country, not online purchase

so if there is a site that ships world wide, please link me 

thanks all


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you sure it isn't your turning style thats making it lock up? Looks like youre forcing every turn into another.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2009)

@Hash-cube: 

Black: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261
White: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25262

Popbuying apparently "can ship out items to all over the world."

Source: http://www.popbuying.com/help/default.aspx?FaqID=8#6


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 1, 2009)

@Robert-Y

Thanks, isnt it a type A 5th model? cuz i needed the 4th, or is it just a name thing "3x3x3 Magic Intelligence Test Cube Kits A *5th* Gen Black"

Thanks again


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry I thought you asked for Type A V. But anyway why not just get a type A V?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 1, 2009)

the type a iv is the prototype of the AV. there's no point of getting a IV.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 2, 2009)

well, i liked it much when i saw the camcuber's video, specially when he did the H perm, THAT WAS FAST

but, here is an update, i bought the IV to a friend's address in canada, so thanks anyway for helping me out

i didn't know before its a prototype, but yea...

thanks again


----------



## Zubon (Nov 14, 2009)

I got the type A V from popbuying.com

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261

When I got it, there was a regular looking core and also a separate bag that contained a rounded core and more six center pieces.

If you look at the type A V section on this thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659

The core and centers that came with the cube are the ones on the bottom. The rounded core and centers with a U shaped pattern that came in the bag are the ones on the top.

Anyone know why this is so?


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 15, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I got the type A V from popbuying.com




How long did your order take because I have been waiting a few weeks now.

When my order comes, I will post a review here on the Type A V.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

I too have been waiting for weeks.
I too bought from popbuying.

I'm getting tired. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I too have been waiting for weeks.
> I too bought from popbuying.
> 
> I'm getting tired. ಠ_ಠ



Tell me about it...
It is very agitating.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 15, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I too have been waiting for weeks.
> ...



me toooooooo


----------



## Zubon (Nov 15, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > I got the type A V from popbuying.com
> ...




Shipping to Japan took about 2 weeks. I know is sucks waiting but if you want cheep cubes, that is how it works.

It's kinda funny, I watch the tracking information and it takes 2 weeks of hanging around in China. Once it arrives at Narita airport, it arrives at my house within one day. The Japan postal service is so fast.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got home from work, and my A V from PopBuying came in the mail today.

Inside my bag was another smaller bag, and it contained a second set of center pieces, and a second core (regular type A, not the funny looking rounded one). And I did receive the center white sticker with the chinese symbol on it. I'm gonna put it together tomorrow before going to work.

I also ordered the Mahjongg cube. Not bad, but needs adjusting. 
It's a Diansheng, the one that's lighter that usually has the painted on
colors.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah, SlapShot, how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ah, SlapShot, how long did it take to arrive?



Because I ordered over 15, I got a tracking number. PopBuying says on their site that it was sent on Halloween. I checked my tracking number saturday night, and it never left china until the 11th. My package sat
for 11 days. 

I've ordered from DX, FP and DP. It NEVER took that long. I hope this
is a one time glitch.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, 11 days. o_o

Thanks for the info!~


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got my PopBuying order. I ordered 2 weeks ago. Got a QJ 4x4, Tetraminx, and Megaminx. 
The Megaminx is amazing (love the tiles), I love the 4x4, and I haven't tried the Tetraminx that much yet, but it feels great. 
I also got a LanLan edges only cube. (Cool, but useless for speedsolving) 
Then the final thing I got was a rainbow cube. Okay, but feels too light, and as a result feels cheap. Also, some stickers are not placed correctly, and catch on edges and are starting to come off.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 18, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> Just got home from work, and my A V from PopBuying came in the mail today.
> 
> Inside my bag was another smaller bag, and it contained a second set of center pieces, and a second core (regular type A, not the funny looking rounded one). And I did receive the center white sticker with the chinese symbol on it. I'm gonna put it together tomorrow before going to work.
> 
> ...




I also got that second bag with the center pieces and the core. I wonder why they did that? I have another order from C4U coming tomorrow and I ordered an extra set of Type A springs so Ill make the other core and compare them.


----------



## rookie (Nov 18, 2009)

that's weird... i only got the round core. i would stick with that because that's the original design but i guess it won't hurt to try the other one as well... cubes are so cheap these days.


----------



## senopath (Nov 18, 2009)

Zubon said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from work, and my A V from PopBuying came in the mail today.
> ...





I'll love to see some picture..


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2009)

Ah, my type A V finally arrived, I got the wierd core. D:

But, I assume its better, because it has more plastic, and thus more fortitude.
I've had a core break in half when the cube was dropped.

I like it so far, but its far too early to make a judgement.

Also, it's harder to use, and hold.
I lost my grip once or twice, because of the wierd corners.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 19, 2009)

UPDATE: I just got some extra Type A springs and screws from C4U so I made another core with the extra center pieces and core that came with the Type A V from Popbuying.com.

I used the rounded core and the center pieces with the upside down U shape.

Wow, it is so much looser and faster that with the other core. I really like it so far, not any resistance when you flick one layer.
TRY IT!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 19, 2009)

is the AV as fragile as the AIV?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope, the corners are not like pentrixters thread, they're very much like normal, conventional corners, except lighter, and cut corners better.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 19, 2009)

And the plastic feels a lot higher quality and stronger that the Type A III.


----------



## Steyler (Nov 20, 2009)

*a v*

i ordered an A V about a week ago from popbuying.com
hasnt gotten here yet


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 20, 2009)

You must be new to Chinese companies.....


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Steyler said:


> i ordered an A V about a week ago from popbuying.com
> hasnt gotten here yet



Expect to wait 2 more weeks.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 20, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Steyler said:
> 
> 
> > i ordered an A V about a week ago from popbuying.com
> ...



+1 

I waited around 3.5 weeks.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

It only took mine about a week and a half. It seems the shipping time is inconsistent.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 21, 2009)

GRHH i received my A V and i find it so difficult to assemble....the springs are a *****!


----------



## senopath (Nov 22, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> GRHH i received my A V and i find it so difficult to assemble....the springs are a *****!



How long the shipping to you?


----------



## Razorwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

My shipping took about 4 weeks.



rachmaninovian said:


> GRHH i received my A V and i find it so difficult to assemble....the springs are a *****!



I agree; the screws/springs were very difficult. It seems that the core was at fault in my case, as the same screws were easy to use in other cubes.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 23, 2009)

I live in somewhere too small to be seen on the map except a dot (somewhere in Asia I think) and the shipping took about 2 weeks. Actually, 2 weeks on the dot.

My A V is incredibly locky, and I am hating it. grhhhhh

EDIT: I didn't want to double post, but lubing it does not seem to have any effect, but I must commend the corner cutting abilities....seriously...by almost a cubie!


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 23, 2009)

Lube it, loosen it, solve it.

Edit:For my IV at least


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, I hated my AV.

Put type C springs in there, instead of the normal springs.
See if it works for you guys like it does for me.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 23, 2009)

Amostay2004 told me that I needed to mod the corners and edges...He sent me videos but they seem to only show how to remove flash/imperfections off the corners...heh


----------



## pslind69 (Nov 30, 2009)

It seems C4U has Type A V now =)


----------



## MjLo_II_101093 (Dec 1, 2009)

AIV :
Cut corner 9
Speed 9.5
Lock up : 8
Pop : 10

AV
Cut corner 7.5
Speed 10
Lock up : 8
Pop 9.5

I have both ^^ !!!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 14, 2009)

check my youtube channel. its the same as my username on here. just go to my video comparing the earliest type a model and the latest (type a V).


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 2, 2010)

The Type A V is good. I suppose. But it does need breaking in.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 2, 2010)

Type A V will design a new mould of the corner according to my advice. It will change name to Haiyan-memory in two months.


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, with Haiyan Zhuang being a part of the company the cubes are receiving really rapid changes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 2, 2010)

mazei said:


> Wow, with Haiyan Zhuang being a part of the company the cubes are receiving really rapid changes.



not exactly.


----------

